# [SOLVED] Blank or black screen when i turn on my toshiba windows vista laptop



## trenth12 (Jun 25, 2008)

ok so the other day i was gonna close my laptop to hibernate it i did so and 3 hours later it was still in hibernation mode so i open it expecting it to wake up and go to the login screen but instead it doesnt it is just a blank screen nothing just black so i hold the power button to shut it off then i turn it back on and the screen is still blank i have not seen anything on the screen since and i know the computer is turning on cause the lights come on in the front and when i press caps lock the little light comes on so if you can help me i will appriciate it idk if its like a virus or the backlight and i really need to know if i can fix this or not so thanks



someone on yahoo answers told me to press f12 i did and then i could vaugley see some text saying my computer couldnt start and that it was looking for a way to resolve the problem i can only see it if i put a lightsourse directly on the screen

ok so after that it said the problem couldnt be resolved but next time i started it up it started my laptop it was very dim and i could barley see the toshiba sign then it took me to my desktop but i couldnt see the desktop very well is this fixabe? please help me =(


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Blank or black screen when i turn on my toshiba windows vista laptop*

yes it sounds like the backlight has gone
is it under warranty
this will give you an idea as to what is involved
http://kihwal.fayoly.net/proj/t23_bl.html


----------



## trenth12 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Blank or black screen when i turn on my toshiba windows vista laptop*

this happend on my other computer and i have no clue =( is it fixable u think? this happend on my other laptop as well


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Blank or black screen when i turn on my toshiba windows vista laptop*

yes it's fixable the cost mainly depends on if you can do it yourself
http://askiris.toshiba.com/ToshibaS...iceId=&dialogID=43552294&stateId=0 0 45017661
check it's not just dimmed


----------



## trenth12 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Blank or black screen when i turn on my toshiba windows vista laptop*

k thank you soooo much your a life saver and what do u mean by check its not just dimmed? did u mean check if its not just dimmed? and if so how would i do that?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Blank or black screen when i turn on my toshiba windows vista laptop*

look at the link i posted above instructions in there


----------



## trenth12 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Blank or black screen when i turn on my toshiba windows vista laptop*

kk i looked at the link i saw the thing where u would tap the metal or plastic thing by the hinge my computer doesnt have one of those and i also tried the fn f5 thing and that didnt work either my laptop model is sattellite A135-S2386


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Blank or black screen when i turn on my toshiba windows vista laptop*

if the fn did not do anything then it is the backlight/inverter


----------



## trenth12 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Blank or black screen when i turn on my toshiba windows vista laptop*

so does that mean i will have to get it replaced??? should i take it to a computer shop?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Blank or black screen when i turn on my toshiba windows vista laptop*

if you are not capable and confident in doing it yourself then thats the best option


----------



## trenth12 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Blank or black screen when i turn on my toshiba windows vista laptop*

lol mkay i say i would do that cause i have no clue about computers....haha thanks for the help i hope it dont cost to much


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Blank or black screen when i turn on my toshiba windows vista laptop*

desktops are easy to work on laptops are the opposite when you have to start dismantling them
let us know how you get on with it


----------



## trenth12 (Jun 25, 2008)

ok i will im going to take it to someone later today or tommarow so they can try and do it and what will happen if this doesnt work


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if it's not that thay should be able to tell you what it is
prices for repair vary shop around


----------



## trenth12 (Jun 25, 2008)

o ok idk when im gonna take if over either today or tommarow il let u guys know what happens


----------

